# JNI und C#



## broetchen (14. Dezember 2004)

moin

Weiss hier jemand ob, und wenn dann wie, man JNI mit C# betreiben kann?

mfg broetchen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Schon mal hier geschaut?
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=30455

Gruß Tom


----------



## broetchen (15. Dezember 2004)

danke....aber gibt's auch etwas freies?

immerhin ist JNI mit c++ auch frei.

mfg broetchen


----------

